# GP100 or 686



## dogknott (Nov 30, 2010)

Not trying to start a war, but whats the pros/cons of the 2 in 357, 6"barrel.
Will either take moon clips or need machine work?, can the triggers be tuned easily?
They both seem to be very reliable guns, both feel good in my hands,


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

The GP100 is built like a tank but the trigger can have some work done to it. I would get the 4" barrel. "This is what I got because of the value $535" PS. the trigger is good enough for my use.
The 686 is a nicer gun and the trigger is better from factory but you pay for it too " over $700.


----------



## budrock56 (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a S&W 686 4" and I love it.


----------



## dogknott (Nov 30, 2010)

Did you get the 4" for carry ,IDPA, or hunting? or just because.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

You don't need moon clips for a 357 Magnum revolver.

They're, both, very good guns. The Ruger might need a trigger job; but Smith triggers ain't exactly what they used to be, either. I own both Smith and Ruger pistols. Doesn't really matter to me which one I use. If you're actually asking about speedloaders, all of the really good (compression release) speedloaders are made by Safariland. They're called, 'Comp II'; and you can only get them for six shot revolvers.

There's a new aluminum, 'twist top' speedloader on the market. It's called, '5 Star'; and, if you don't mind the twist top, they're very nicely made. Wait a minute I'll find you a link.

Here: Revolver Accessories

There's, also, the, 'SL Variant' speedloaders; but, I find they're best suited for competition. (Can never figure out where to buy them, either. They're on the market; they're off the market; and nobody knows how much to charge?)

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

GP100 is one of the finest .357 revolvers made. I echo the 4" barrel, full length shroud sentiment. That's what mine is.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

imo ruger and smith both make great revolvers. ruger is usually a little heavier but cheaper


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

Don't own a G100 but have shot several, nice revolvers. I do own two 686's a 4" round butt made for U.S. Customs and a six inch with a patridge front sight.
I do prefer the Smith and Wesson revolvers, a finer piece of equipment..


----------



## HighlandLofts (Jan 7, 2014)

They are both fine revolvers, I have a few Smiths, but not the 686 model. I will be buying a 686 some time soon when I see one at a decent price (under $600). I have two stainless GP100s a 367 with a six inch barrel and a 327 Federal mag with the four inch barrel, they are both top notch revolvers. I'll never part with either of them. 
The Rugers are well made and wil last your lifetime and your kids lifetime, same a the Smiths will do. There is about a $200 difference in cost from Ruger to Smith & Wesson. About $500 for a GP100 and Around $700 for a 686. There was a 4" stainless GP100 on another forum I'm of recently. I found a friend the same gun last fall with 800 rounds of ammo for $500, I should of bought it for myself just to have an extra in the safe. There are buys out there if you take your time & check out various sources. Buying out of state you have to figure in the $25 to $40 shipping cost and your local FFL transfer fee.


----------



## RCNY (Oct 26, 2013)

Love my S&W's my Rugers built tough just not as well IMO


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

purchased the gp100 2 months ago. tried both a 686 and the gp100 at the range. liked the trigger and front sight of the 686 better. liked the sturdy frame and price of the gp100 better. out of the box, the gp's trigger is ok,but not as smooth as the 686. this may or may not be a problem. front sight on the gp100 is an easy fix with paint or replacement. love that mine doesn't have side panels like the 686. you can take it down easily for cleaning or a trigger job. fit and finish slightly better on the 686,but i believe ruger is closing that gap.


----------



## Gman56 (Mar 5, 2015)

I have a 686-1 4in love it! Also have gp100 4in just as nice! The newer S&W 686 I don't like because of the Hilary hole saftey!


----------

